# [SOLVED] Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?



## Handsome Prints (Sep 4, 2009)

In Outlook 2003, plain text messages always adhered to the "Automatically wrap text at __ characters" setting in Tools->Options->Mail Format->Internet Format. However since I have upgraded to Outlook 2007, that setting seems to be ignored. When I compose a plain text message the line will go on and on without ever wrapping. Additionally, the "Show text wrapped within the document window" checkbox under the Outlook editor options is checked.

Perhaps related to this issue is the fact that when I compose a Plain text message, no font name is displayed in the Font dropdown box of the Message tab. In Outlook 2003 I would see "Courier New" displayed in light gray. Under Tools->Options->Mail Format->Stationary and Fonts->Personal Stationary the font specified for "Composing and reading plain text messages" is Courier New.

Thank you in advance,

HP


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?*

You said the "Show text wrapped within the document window" checkbox under the Outlook editor options is checked. Have you tried unchecking it? (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/287543)


----------



## Handsome Prints (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?*

Yes, I did, but that didn't help. I still can't get the line wrapping to be enforced as per the "Automatically wrap text at __ characters" setting...


----------



## Handsome Prints (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?*

I spoke with a Microsoft techie and he said that this was "normal" behavior. Despite setting text to wrap at 76 characters, when you compose a message in plain text in Outlook 2007, you will not see the line wrap at 76 characters when composing the message as you did in Outlook 2003, but that the text will wrap at 76 characters when the recipient opens the email. Could anyone kindly confirm?

Thank you,

HP


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?*

You can send me an email composed in plain text in Outlook 2007 (use my MSN address in my profile), and I'll let you know if it actually wraps at 76 characters. :smile:


----------



## Handsome Prints (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?*

Thank you, but I forgot to mention that part (testing whether the recipient receives the message with the text wrapping enforced) had already been confirmed. What I was wondering was when others compose a message, do they see the line wrapping enforced on their end as they are typing. It used to be like that in Office XP (else my memory is failing me), however it seems to no longer be the case in Office 2007. No big deal, it just feels a little strange when I'm typing plain text messages and the line runs on for 138 characters or so. I guess I just got used to seeing my messages line-wrap at around 76 characters in Outlook XP... Or maybe I got used to composing messages in Yahoo Mail where there are only about 90 characters per line before it wraps. Naturally these numbers depend on the font size (I use a 10 point font) and resolution.

PS: My previous references to "Outlook 2003" should read "Outlook XP". For some reason I though I upgraded from Office XP to Office 2003 to Office 2007, when in fact I upgraded from Office XP to Office 2007.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Did line wrapping stop in Outlook 2007?*

OK then, I'm marking this thread as 'Solved'.


----------

